# Earn Virtual Credits & Play Rock Paper Scissors



## Gizmo (14/8/15)

Seeing that we all love browsing the forum soo much why not add a bit of fun to the whole thing.

I present you with Credits!

Just by browsing ( yup just reading threads ), replying to threads, birthdays, logins etc you earn credits! You can even steal members credits ( naughty right)

Starting today lets soo who can get the richest.

As a added extra, I have enabled Rock Paper Scissors which can be played 3 times a day via challenge or via competing against the bot. Just like playing at the casino bet big with your credits and lose or gain some more credits. I will in time add more features to use the credits on.

Have fun

Gizzy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo (14/8/15)

Disabled stealing.. As that can be easily abused lol.. Only admin/mods can steal if you very naughty  This wont be abused otherwise I will reset them naughty admins and mods credits to 0

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (14/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Disabled stealing.. As that can be easily abused lol.. Only admin/mods can steal if you very naughty  This wont be abused otherwise I will reset them naughty admins and mods credits to 0

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/8/15)

Rock paper Scissors issue should be fixed.


----------



## kimbo (14/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Rock paper Scissors issue should be fixed.


how do we play?


----------



## Gizmo (14/8/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rock-paper-scissors/


----------



## kimbo (14/8/15)

i am blind sorry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (18/8/15)

can u bet less than 50 credit ?


----------



## BumbleBee (18/8/15)

Damnit! Just lost another 50c


----------



## andro (20/8/15)

@Gizmo .....any answer ?


----------

